# Injectable Dbol or Anadrol to raise hemoglobin



## Joaouk (Jan 11, 2022)

What would be best for raising hemoglobin, Injectable Dbol or Injectable Anadrol

I need to do long term and read Anadrol can be taken long term so thinking 25mg maybe less daily I am more interested in raising hemo than what I am gaining muscle I am on 400mg Test C weekly also


----------



## Joaouk (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for all answers too many to read I may need to lay down


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

You probably need to give more background, a lot of the time raising rbc is what leads to illness / death 😬..... So folk might be unwilling to advise on it. 
Anadrol / oxy did raise my red blood cell count, and I had to give blood a few times to adjust it. 
I've never had dbol do the same, but it is a known side of equipoise. 
Best plan is just to try and see.


----------

